# Diphenhydramine



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with this? From what I have researched, it is a stronger dose of Benadryl. I think this is what I need. The other 2 anti anxiety meds I have tried put me in an angry rage and made me depressed.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Benadryl contains DPH, it is a bad anxiolytic... you may try Atarax, but in general anticholinergics are dumb drugs and suck.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

MissMay1977 said:


> Has anyone had experience with this?


Im staring at a bottle of it right now on my desk.



MissMay1977 said:


> From what I have researched, it is a stronger dose of Benadryl.


Benadryl is just a brand name for it. Dose has nothing to do with it.



MissMay1977 said:


> I think this is what I need. The other 2 anti anxiety meds I have tried put me in an angry rage and made me depressed.


If it doesnt knock you out first. Tolerance will build and isnt particularly great for anxiety in the first place.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

why were you prescribed it?? 

anxiolytic < what is that? 

Benadryl seems to be the only thing that calms me.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

anxiolytic = anti-anxiety medicine, Benadryl/DPH is prescription-free btw


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL omg I am a dork 

haha 

A blonde dork at that


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

The only thing you should use diphenhydramine for is sleep or allergies. I've tried self-medicating with diphenhydramine in the past and it was the stupidest thing I have ever done. It doesn't even help anxiety, it just makes it worse.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I once overdosed on DPH for recreational purpose... stupidest things I've ever done... lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rocknroll714 said:


> Same here but I used dimenhydrinate (dramamine).
> 
> I remember petting my cat while I was on it.. wasn't until the next day that I realized I was petting thin air and we'd given that cat away years ago lol. Definitely one of the stupidest things I've ever done and the hangover was absolutely horrible. I had hallucinations of spiders and **** in the corners of my eyes whenever I'd get the slightest bit sleepy for months after I did it.
> 
> Don't recommend anticholinergic use for recreation or anxiolysis (I doubt it's effective anyway) or much of anything at all. To this day even if I need a dose of one for medicinal purposes I refuse to touch it.


druggie!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rocknroll714 said:


> Look who's talking Mr. *I drank cough syrup and tripped for 3 days* hahaha. Welcome back!


drug a lug drug!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm... unluckily I didn't overdose on Dramamine or cough syrup, so I have no idea what you both are talking about.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, don't let their sense of humor trick you... it's not unluckily, it's luckily. There is absolutely nothing recreational about diphenhydramine. Basically you do diphenhydramine if you want to punish yourself. some people like cough syrup but itll probably make you vomit and give you diarrhea for the next couple days, so youre not actually missing very much


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I think low-medium dose DXM is less harsh on the body & mind than DPH, overdosed it causes anticholinergic syndrome, some kind of delirium. When I tried it the first and last time I really couldn't tell if these hallucinations were real or not. I made an examen the next day (which I've passed... lol) and talked with a pretty girl without any SA... only problem: She wasn't real *rofl*, I don't want to know what the other (real) guy thought about me when I helped a girl that didn't exist.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Same here but I used dimenhydrinate (dramamine).
> 
> I remember petting my cat while I was on it.. wasn't until the next day that I realized I was petting thin air and we'd given that cat away years ago lol. Definitely one of the stupidest things I've ever done and the hangover was absolutely horrible. I had hallucinations of spiders and **** in the corners of my eyes whenever I'd get the slightest bit sleepy for months after I did it.
> 
> Don't recommend anticholinergic use for recreation or anxiolysis (I doubt it's effective anyway) or much of anything at all. To this day even if I need a dose of one for medicinal purposes I refuse to touch it.


last time i did it my friend ended up in the hospital watching an invisible tv


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

umm I don't want to use it for fun. Benadryl is the only thing that calms me so since that is pretty much prescription strength, I figured it would calm down better.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I would rather be anxious than walk around all day in an antihistamine haze.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I would only use it prn and it does not make me be in a haze.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

just wanna say I took 4 benadryl and felt sooo relaxed and it actually worked for me but it didnt last that long


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you want to try taking it to relax, just try and make sure you get the kind that doesn't have acetaminophen in it (Too much of that is bad for you and does nothing if you're not taking it for pain or whatever).

It's probably still not that good for you but probably won't hurt you unless you take too much too often. 

My experience is that it did relax me but I soon built up a tolerance for it and was taking a bunch of them and they weren't really doing anything. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

The first time i took benadryl it worked sooo well. Hasnt worked ever since.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to like benadryl as a sleep aid but it doesn't work for me anymore.

Oh well. I still have a bottle of hydroxyzine that I'm saving for a special occasion. Like when I want to sleep for 24 hours straight.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I took DXM a bunch of times years ago, enough to experience all the so-called "plateaus", and it's pretty safe, but doing deliriants like high-dose DPH/DMH is really stupid and reckless in my opinion. If it's enough to make you have an hours-long conversation with somebody that isn't there, stuff can obviously happen that can get somebody REALLY hurt.


----------



## Irish Hypnotic (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been taking diphenhydramine as needed for anxiety 50mg at a time for a few weeks now until i can get a benzodiazapine. DXM is good for inducing a manic cycle with bipolar people. diphenhydramine is what gave everyone the idea to start making ssri's. i think it just depends on the person. everyone responds differently to meds.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

It don't work for me anymore.


----------



## 284284 (May 5, 2011)

now that's unluckly, most people don't experience those kind of side effects you guys are talking about: halluctions, haze. Due to diphenhydramine's sedation properties and being a 1st generation anti-histamine it has features of a anxiolytic. A higher dose may help, however you want to monitor any side effects such as rashes, etc.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I take Benadryl + Doxylamine to potenize the effect of Xanax it works great when added to xanax


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Bacon said:


> I take Benadryl + Doxylamine to potenize the effect of Xanax it works great when added to xanax


Does Doxylamine make you sleepy? I tried it for insomnia ages ago - I think it was 25 mg unisom tablets, can't remember if it worked or not.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Does Doxylamine make you sleepy? I tried it for insomnia ages ago - I think it was 25 mg unisom tablets, can't remember if it worked or not.


 Yeah doxylamine works good for insomnia. For my night time sleep i take Xanax + Seroquel XR + Doxylamine + Benadryl.........hehe (I have really bad insomnia lol) Also what i love about Doxylamine and benadryl is they really potenize the xanax and help with anxiety and panic when im outside.


----------



## misread (Dec 12, 2010)

diphendyramine is underestimated for depression. for me anticholinergics work pretty well against overload of ****ty thoughts.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I sometimes use promethazine to calm me down, drown out anxious thoughts and help me sleep. I believe its an antihistamine too. Also its a phenothiazine and launched the discovery of thorazine.


----------

